# Wood stove in my attached garage (Workshop)



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I just moved into a new place this summer, and have since been working on setting the garage up as my woodworking shop. Although a vehicle may occasionally get pulled in if it needs to be worked on or thawed out. Anyways, I have really been debating the use of a woodstove, Ive got an old cylinder style stove and the piping, and dual walled insulated chimney piping for it. I have been doing a lot of research on it, and have used woodstoves before, but not a whole lot. The main things that keeps me questioning is the fact that it is attached to my house, and I would hate to have a fire. Currently I have an electric heater mounted in there, which works good now, but I have a feeling when it gets down to 20 below, it may have a tougher time. It would also be nice to be able to burn up all my woodscraps I don't want. 
What would you do? I appreciate the input, as ol man winter is knocking on the door.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Be careful with your insurance, sometimes woodstoves/fireplaces adversely affect you insurance. I suspect if you do not tell the insurance company and you have a fire (or even any other claim) and they 'find out' about the woodstove your insurance may be void!

I personally would love to have a wood stove, and someday I may check out what is involved in installing one in the shop but for now I am using an electric heater.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Gets pretty cold here in Wisconsin, too, and my electric heater ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1161 ) does a pretty good job. My garage is well insulated, and even on the coldest days, it only takes a few minutes to warm it enough that I am comfortable in a sweatshirt (sleeves cut off at the elbow).


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Dane, thats actually the same heater I currently have hanging in the garage. How does it do on those 20 below days? I think if I just insulate the garage door and get rid of a few air leaks, the heat will stay in much better.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

It is terrific … I turn it on about 15 minutes before I go out to the garage/shop. My garage only has two outside walls, and has the living room above it, plus a pretty high-end steel, insulated garage door.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

i use a wood stove in my shop it sit in the middle of the back wall i love it but i live in south alabama so when it is at its coldest here which is like 30 the stove keeps me warm i never had any probs wit a fire but you being used to a wood stove know that once you get some good coals in there then you dont need a flame so to speak


----------

